# Sunrise Hwy & Mt. Palomar



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Using the Tour de France's rating system, how would you rate those climbs?


----------



## rroselli (Jan 2, 2003)

*Good question*

Hope someone knows. We drove from Pine Valley to the Lodge at the top of Sunrise Hwy and wondered the challenge of riding it. Awesome views. I


----------



## DMoore (Feb 4, 2004)

*Sunrise time trial*



rroselli said:


> Hope someone knows. We drove from Pine Valley to the Lodge at the top of Sunrise Hwy and wondered the challenge of riding it. Awesome views. I


For the last couple of years, the Senior Olympics have held a time trial on Sunrise Highway, starting at the freeway and ending just past the general store. Hard to enjoy the scenery on the way up, but the views coming down are great. And the road surface is terrific, except for ONE @#$# pothole that nailed a couple of us this year!


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*How about Montezuma?*

Headed west out of Borrego Springs towards Palomar and Oceanside is Montezuma pass. How about that one as a steep difficult climb? If I recall, it's close to 3000' elevation gain and about 8% average grade. Quite a nice climb and not bad for traffic if you ride on a not weekend...Or, "around the block" from Borrego Springs. west Up Montezuma, south (long gentle descent) to The Scissors, then back over Yaqui Pass to Borrego Sp..Nice little loop, but water is scarce.
Don Hanson


----------



## bigdraft (Nov 21, 2005)

JaeP said:


> Using the Tour de France's rating system, how would you rate those climbs?


The Euro pros who have trained in San Diego over the years have called Palomar (from the Rincon Valley) a Category 1 climb. 

hope this helps


----------

